# PC TV tuner quality



## alex2029 (Oct 10, 2001)

Hi all, I was wondering for those who have a TV tuner installed in their PC, how is the quality of the image ? Is it as good or better than the picture quality of a standard stereo TV ?


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

I have an ATI All In Wonder Radeon on my computer and it has just as good a picture quality and sound as my Hitachi that is about 5 years old. The only problem i have, and it is know to ATI, is that the latest version 7.1 has the glitch of not displaying channel 20 or 60 for some strange reason. They claim that they are looking into the problem, but i doubt that they are looking very hard. If i ever buy another one, i will try someone elses product.


----------

